

Would Paul Walker survive had he been riding a Tesla? - fayyazkl

I live in the East, have read a lot about Tesla&#x27;s specially the burn out safety considering the recent fire cases. I am just trying to understand the technology difference vs trade off with road accidents. Was the collision the major cause of death? Or does the fire play the primary role? If fire plays a large role often, is Tesla really as good as it looks on the web? Reason of mentioning Paul Walker&#x27;s case was a recent example of a fatal high speed accident in a comparatively good sports car vs Tesla.
======
embro
I don't think it would have changed the outcome. From the pictures I saw, the
speed must have been very high.

Now to answer your question, in a car accident, yes fire does play a big role
since it doesn't take much to light up gas. On top of that gas gets everywhere
inside the car. For this reason, I would prefer to crash in an electric car if
I had to.

As for the Tesla S, it is one amazing car, maybe the best car ever built like
some said. The price makes it a niche product that most of us cannot afford.

I'm not worried about the "fire cases" since they were all caused by
collisions. My dad used to work for a tow company and car fires happens all
the time and we rarely hear about it. Media focused on the Tesla fires just
because it is electric and maybe because it is Tesla.

~~~
fayyazkl
Okay, when i read the news i was thinking like, may be if he (driver) was
slower and still caught fire, they might have been saved in a Tesla due to
better fire prevention. The pictures show wreckage in a poor shape so its hard
to realize whether the state was achieved mainly due to impact OR fire. I also
read some where they people risked their lives trying to take them out. This
makes me think whether it was possible to survive (or at least get to hospital
alive) if there was controlled fire at least as expected some what with a
Tesla. Of course disregarding its cost, but then it really makes it worth the
cost if you are relatively safer.

~~~
embro
It is right that they can control the fire by discharging the battery cells
before fire reach it. Insulation can also be placed between cells.

One thing is sure, battery overall safety can be improved while gas, you are
being limited to what you can do.

